# Best brand of rabbit food?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Bobz and moo have always been fed on the pets at home stuff. So I was wondering if there is a better brand for them. They are nugget fed but the pets at home brand say they should be fed 100-170g of it along with veg and hay which seems like a hell of a lot to me.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you want to aim for a pellet with as much fiber in as possible. Allen and Page natural pellets are a good one at 23% fiber. 

Fibafirst are 30% but I have yet to try these I will order them shortly.


I moved my guys on to Allen and Page from excel and they've liked both. I have never tried the pets at home own brand. 

Most people believe that a hay based diet is best 2 large fists full a day of long strand hay preferably timothy. with at least 4 different bits of veg and just a small handful of pellets a day


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Bobz and moo have always been fed on the pets at home stuff. So I was wondering if there is a better brand for them. They are nugget fed but the pets at home brand say they should be fed 100-170g of it along with veg and hay which seems like a hell of a lot to me.


[email protected] food is pretty pants tbh with only 15% crude fibre, the blurb on the back is also pants as they will get you to feed more than needed so you go back for more, i.e line their pockets quicker 

The best brands are:
Allen & Page Natural (23% fibre)
Science Selective (22% or 19% fibre depending which you get)
Burgess Excell (19% crude fibre), this has been known to cause some buns to over produce cecotropes tho.

Personally I love Allen & Page, all my lot are fed it and look great on it 
You should only give a small amount of pellets per day, the guide is about an egg cup full per bun. As you know the most important part of their diet is hay, pellets should be given treat status


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

thats why i want to change as when i thought i was feeding them to much so read the packet and found out i wasnt feeding them enough!!! it really shocked me as i thought their food was good. is allen and page, supreme science easy to source?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

allan and page naturals all the way


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

as i can find excel easy, but the others not so much


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Zooplus do Science Selective, but only the small bags
I get smaller bags at my local vets & bigger bags from Notcutts & Giant Pet Store in Norwich
I really want to try the A&P one as I've read lots of good about it
B3rnie & Lil Miss are these the ones?
A&P NATURAL RABBIT PELLETS 20KG | Rabbit Food Pellets | GJW Titmuss
If you want I could order online & go halves with you, I can drop it off no probs


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> thats why i want to change as when i thought i was feeding them to much so read the packet and found out i wasnt feeding them enough!!! it really shocked me as i thought their food was good. is allen and page, supreme science easy to source?


Allen and Page normally comes in 20kg bags so it will take you ages to get through it and will most probably be off by the time you reach the bottom.
Soooooooooooooooooo...

5kg bags Allen & Page Natural Rabbit Pellets 5kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

10 kg bags
Allen & Page Natural Rabbit Pellets 10kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Allen and Page normally comes in 20kg bags so it will take you ages to get through it and will most probably be off by the time you reach the bottom.
> Soooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> 5kg bags Allen & Page Natural Rabbit Pellets 5kg - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies
> ...


how many grams would you say you feed per day?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wow!! a 10kg of [email protected] on recommended amount would last me 37 days. where as a bag on allen and page would last me 100 days! that is such a difference!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> how many grams would you say you feed per day?


Depending on the bun really, my big 3.8kg German lop gets about a handful a day, whereas my 1.8kg dwarf lop gets a light sprinkle to cover the bottom of his bowl.

Pellets should be treated more as a treat with the rest of their diet being hay.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> If you want I could order online & go halves with you, I can drop it off no probs


thank you but i cant get any at the moment as still have 3 4kg bags of [email protected], gunna order some when i get down to bout 1 1/2 bags


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Depending on the bun really, my big 3.8kg German lop gets about a handful a day, whereas my 1.8kg dwarf lop gets a light sprinkle to cover the bottom of his bowl.
> 
> Pellets should be treated more as a treat with the rest of their diet being hay.


this website i was looking at said no more than 50g per day which aint bad.

need to get some form of outdoor storage so i can get loads of veg without it going off. bobz and moo dont get much veg due to it keep going off before i can give it to them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine used to have Excel for their breakfast, then Wagg Optimum and now they have Allen and Page Natural, its ok for me to buy 20kg bags cos with 7 of them, I can get through it 

They have liked all 3 of them, but then they have competition for it!
I use fruity mix or excel senior (with cranberry) as a treat a couple of times a week(just a small ammount in the evening)

*Heidi*


----------

